# I want some help



## oakwell (Jan 27, 2010)

I am looking into moving to NZ or Aus and need a few answers if possible.

I am a driving instructor and the wife is AAT trained. I have been advised to go down a business visa and take my skills and retrain in the said countrys and maybe buy or start a new driving school. I want to move to avoid the british way of life, dirty, busy, nothing to do etc so i need help.

My friend left for NZ today and he says it is the best place to bring up your kids (mine are 7 and 10, both girls)

I have read that NZ is cooler than Aus and i would love a quiet scenic place to lay my head each night and be able to spend more outside time with the family. 

I have been in touch with someone who is a driving instructor and he has helped saying the standard of drivers will have to get better soon and there are chances of education classes etc to pass on my experience.

I was given Gisborne as a good place to find our dream and wondered if anyone has been could advise me on the area for my job and any office, customer services, accounts assistance jobs etc for the wife and also what is it like for the kids?

I know this is very nieve but we have never been and its just a dream at the minute but at 34 i am running out time to make it happen and for me to benefit while i am younger.

thanks all.

p.s i would also consider buying a small business that is not driving based.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

oakwell said:


> I am looking into moving to NZ or Aus and need a few answers if possible.
> 
> I am a driving instructor and the wife is AAT trained. I have been advised to go down a business visa and take my skills and retrain in the said countrys and maybe buy or start a new driving school. I want to move to avoid the british way of life, dirty, busy, nothing to do etc so i need help.
> 
> ...


Hi Oakwell - welcome to the Forum. And your friend is right - there are some definite improvements that could be made in driving standards over here! But one of the reasons for this is that (a) up to this year, kids could start driving on a restricted licence at 15 (this has recently been raised to 16) and (b) it's much more usual to teach your kids to drive here rather than send them to a driving instructor. So that last comment may affect you! That's not to say that this may change - and my personal view is that with some effective marketing (maybe around keeping your teenagers safer by teaching them good driving skills by a professional?) there is a place for you out there.

As for Gisborne - what can I say? One of my favourite cities. HOWEVER, it is small, a long way away from anywhere, and most people have more than one job to survive (it's that kind of place). For a driving instructor - probably much less call than in one of the bigger cities. 

So - maybe look at Hamilton, Tauranga (Jen swers by it) or one of the Auckland suburbs. There's plenty of scenery very close to hand...


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

The long term business visa may be your best bet, but it is a temporary visa and you'll still need to apply for permanent residency, pass health and character tests etc.

You'll need a business plan, enough capital to set up your business and sufficient funds to support yourself, you may also need to employ people and I'm not sure that being a self employed driving instructor will meet that last requirement unless you're employing other instructors.

An alternative would be to apply for using your wife's qualifications.


----------



## oakwell (Jan 27, 2010)

Darla.R said:


> The long term business visa may be your best bet, but it is a temporary visa and you'll still need to apply for permanent residency, pass health and character tests etc.
> 
> You'll need a business plan, enough capital to set up your business and sufficient funds to support yourself, you may also need to employ people and I'm not sure that being a self employed driving instructor will meet that last requirement unless you're employing other instructors.
> 
> An alternative would be to apply for using your wife's qualifications.


dont think her AAT is a skilled qual as yet to get her in.


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

Ok. You also said you were thinking about Australia too, have you looked at the requirements for emigrating over here? I know a married couple who run a driving school franchise and they're booked up weeks in advance, so I know the work is out there.

It's difficult to talk about Australian things on this part of the site, why not try asking on the Australian forum and see if anyone can help you there as well.


----------



## oakwell (Jan 27, 2010)

Darla.R said:


> Ok. You also said you were thinking about Australia too, have you looked at the requirements for emigrating over here? I know a married couple who run a driving school franchise and they're booked up weeks in advance, so I know the work is out there.
> 
> It's difficult to talk about Australian things on this part of the site, why not try asking on the Australian forum and see if anyone can help you there as well.


do you have an email addy for them or contact details?


----------

